# Outcast sale



## Redalert08

Does anyone know when it is?


----------



## Wugitus

March 6 7 8 9


----------



## Jason

Ain't going!!! Cost me too much last time!!!!


----------



## Tcheeks38

I will be there for my first time ever! coming all the way from Eglin AFB. Looking forward to meeting the staff and alot of you guys from on here. Young guys are welcome right?


----------



## Downtime2

Even Air Force are welcome.

_(My son is USAF)_


----------



## Tcheeks38

anyone remember if they had any sweet deals last year on rods casting and spinning


----------



## outcast

*Outcast Sale*

We will have over 6000 rods in stock at killer prices. I also just secured a great deal on Vudu shrimp. We have been buying up stuff like crazy to make this the biggest sale ever. Bring in your reels early for the line winding promotion. We will have them ready for you to pick up during the sale with no wait at a fraction of the normal cost.


----------



## Flguy32514

outcast said:


> We will have over 6000 rods in stock at killer prices. I also just secured a great deal on Vudu shrimp. We have been buying up stuff like crazy to make this the biggest sale ever. Bring in your reels early for the line winding promotion. We will have them ready for you to pick up during the sale with no wait at a fraction of the normal cost.


Can you explain the promo, I missed that somewhere


----------



## 301bLLC

Is Outcast a tackle shop? Location?


----------



## pompano67

Yes sir,Outcast bait and tackle...3520 barrancas ave. Pensacola,fl. 850-457-1450


----------



## outcast

*Outcast Sale*

The spring sale at Outcast is a store wide sale. We also have 4 tents set up outside. We have two large 40x80 and one 30x30 tent full of merchandise at blowout prices as well as another 30x30 tent set up for eating. We serve free food each day for our customers. This is the perfect time to meet, greet, eat, and hopefully stock up for the season. We have been told by our reps that it is the largest sale of its type anywhere. Often imitated never duplicated. Come check it out even if you don't need anything.


----------



## MrPhoShiz

past 4 years ive been to almost every one of their sales. does not dissappoint when it comes to binge buying for the season. I still have gear i bought from spring and fall 2013 that i havent used yet. Last year they had a great sale on their Outcast custom inshore rods and their cobia rods also. As for combos they always have great deals.


----------



## Hopin4aboat

I sure hope they have the outcast customs again at those prices they are awesome and I need a couple. And some costas and maybe a kayak and a bait net and a filet knife and maybe some of those pliers I missed out on or maybe some jigs or some gulp or...... Oh hell my bank account is gonna hurrrrrtttttt.... Again. See y'all on the 6th


----------



## outcast

We will have all of the above.


----------



## Richard J.

I was sick last sale and had to miss it. Broke my heart. Wont miss this one. Best I have ever seen anywhere.


----------



## polar21

Can you expound on the reel spooling deal? I have three reels that I need to get done.


----------



## Cobiacatcher

is there goign to be any hunting stuff?


----------



## outcast

*Outcast Sale*

There will be a limited amount of hunting stuff plus we will have some Summit Vipers at a great price. We will have some more stands at our fall sale. The line winding is basically getting your reel re-spooled with mono for about 40% off. We have not settled on the discounts for braid but it will be good. I hope this helps.


----------



## SpeedoJosh

301bLLC said:


> Is Outcast a tackle shop? Location?


Newb...










Just josh'n you. Yea, it's a tackle shop in Pensacola. Their sales are ridiculous. Amazing deals, food cooking, etc...


----------



## Tcheeks38

does outcast make custom casting rods as well? I needs me a 7'-7'6" medium casting rod for the L-O


----------



## FishWalton

*question*

Will there be freshwater tackle: rods/reels,baits, fly rods/reels/line, crappie tackle, etc. Have never been to a sale.


----------



## Fishermon

SG Release reels?


----------



## reelndrag

cant wait!!! went to my first sale with my friend last yr for the winter sale and was amazed at the prices!!!! was a good thing I purposely left my wallet then, but now I am going to purposely take it with some extra $$$


----------



## TeaSea

Great people there -- always helpful. Got my pier cart there last year on sale. Just wish there was more parking during the big sales events. Oh well....


----------



## Downtime2

fishwalton said:


> Will there be freshwater tackle: rods/reels,baits, fly rods/reels/line, crappie tackle, etc. Have never been to a sale.


Yes, tons of freshwater stuff. One of the two times a year he sells it.


----------



## Reelbait

Wish they could time it with the weather. Last Spring was a couple decent days beyond the pass. Didn't get there till after dark. Fish first, shop 2nd.


----------



## Downtime2

Sorry, control of the weather is not an option...


----------



## DreamWeaver21

I usually go to the sale but don't buy too much because I have most of what I really use and I am not a gear collector.

That said, I did manage to drive from Big Lagoon to Blue Angel parkway with 6 rods still in the rocket launchers So a few of my rods are now shorter than they should be and could be replaced. The sale is a good time to replace them.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers

We'll have to ride over and check it out....


----------



## aroundthehorn

Tcheeks38 said:


> anyone remember if they had any sweet deals last year on rods casting and spinning


Does the Pope wear a funny hat and was Sergeant York's mother a saint? (Yes.)


----------



## MrPhoShiz

Fishermon said:


> SG Release reels?



nope, theyre not a dealer.


----------



## Hopin4aboat

What brand and model kayaks will y'all have at the sale?


----------



## feelin' wright

Anyone know the discount percentages for the reels inside. Want to get my hands on a couple talica 16 or 20 and need to decide whether to wait or not


----------



## Downtime2

Usually, the Shimano rep has samples of every reel, outside. Those will be marked way down. The Talicas won't be cheaper elsewhere, at that time....


----------



## feelin' wright

Thanks Downtime.


----------



## outcast

*Spring sale*

We only have a couple of Malibu kayaks left. They will be cheap. We should have the Talicas you want and they will be at low prices. Like Wade said the reps samples outside will be even lower but they are limited. It pays to get here early on the first day for the samples.


----------



## polar21

This might be a dumb question but will Outcast honor gift cards during the sale?


----------



## Downtime2

polar21 said:


> This might be a dumb question but will Outcast honor gift cards during the sale?


Outcast gift cards. Yes. They are honored.


----------



## outcast

*Spring Sale*

Yes we will honor your Outcast gift cards during the sale. I do suggest that if you are planning on making purchases both inside and outside that you use the cards inside because that is where the computer system is that keeps up with them. If you use it outside we still have to send someone inside to get the balance on the card and deduct as needed. We have a freight truck coming tomorrow with 263 cartons of new stuff. This sale should be epic.


----------



## TeaSea

man my hands are starting to itch just thinking about it:yes:


----------



## noodlez94

i wasn't able to make last year great sale due to work but i requested off those days this year just to make. i cant wait i heard nothing but good stuff from happy customers


----------



## bamacpa

I'm planning on going to my first Outcast spring sale. Will we know beforehand what the in store discounts will be and what great deals will be outside under the tents?


----------



## Flguy32514

bamacpa said:


> I'm planning on going to my first Outcast spring sale. Will we know beforehand what the in store discounts will be and what great deals will be outside under the tents?


They usually share some deals but it's worth showing up Even if they don't show anything you want. I literally buy 90% of my yearly tackle at the sales


----------



## outcast

*Outcast Sale*

This is the time to stock up. You should be able to find whatever you need at the lowest price anywhere. Too many items to list. The reps samples from Shimano, Daiwa, and Penn are a huge draw. Costas ( samples and discontinued models) at about half off. Line winding at close to half off. Seaguar fluorocarbon, Dexter knives, Gulp, Vudu shrimp, hooks, line, and sinkers all at unbelievable prices. Remember also we are a Yeti and Big Green Egg dealer as well. That is all I can say about them. It is worth coming even if you just come to eat and socialize. This is an event and it is the largest of its kind in the country thanks to you.


----------



## Tobiwan

Been saving my dimes for this. This will be the first time that I have enough money to buy big stuff and I'm stoked. See you guys there!! Thanks Outcast!


----------



## bamacpa

Flguy32514 said:


> They usually share some deals but it's worth showing up Even if they don't show anything you want. I literally buy 90% of my yearly tackle at the sales


 
I'm definitely going to show up at some point. I just don't know if I want to stand in line the first morning for the reps samples if I don't know what I'm in line for. There are some specific rigs I'm after and I wouldn't mind standing in line a few hours if I know I have a chance to get what I'm looking for. I've stood in line for hours on Black Friday but that's because I knew I was getting what I wanted.


----------



## cody&ryand

Just wondering if you can advertise the price expected on the outcast custom rods wanting to pick another up don't remember what I paid last year and also when do u want us to start dropping off reels to get spooled and on spinning reels do u want use to just bring the spool its self to help y'all with space?


----------



## k-p

Was wondering if you'll have any good deals on Tanacoms again this year? Went last year but they were all sold out and I think I was there by 7.


----------



## Donut slayer

I've always filled my own reels so, what do I do to get my reels filled there? Just bring in a box of my reels? And tell them what line I want on each? Never done this or even saw it done before.


----------



## Downtime2

Strip em', put em' in a bucket with your name on it and each reel tagged what you want. Ask when you get there if all is in order. Bring in before sale and pick up during sale...


----------



## Donut slayer

Downtime2 said:


> Strip em', put em' in a bucket with your name on it and each reel tagged what you want. Ask when you get there if all is in order. Bring in before sale and pick up during sale...


Thanks Downtime2. :thumbup: I'll be there the first day. Had to buy 2 bows at the last fall sale. :whistling: What time is it opening? 4am? 5?


----------



## outcast

*Outcast Sale*

We will open at4 am on the 6th. Bring your reels in and let us know what line you want. No need to only bring spools. We hope to have several Tanacoms outside at sample prices and we should have plenty inside at great sale prices. We try to have as much as possible outside for the rep sample pricing but please remember that the sale prices inside can be very close to the sample prices. I will say that it is worth the wait I wish I could get several pieces of everything but it just doesn't work that way. I can promise that we will have over $100K in samples alone. They will go fast though. We will have our Outcast custom Cobia rods for unbelievable prices. At least as low as last year. All ofourcusyoms will be at blowout prices. We will have thousands of rods in stock.


----------



## bamacpa

Can't get here quick enough.

Outcast, I sent you a pm.


----------



## outcast

I just finished another buying trip. We purchased a huge amount of Power Pro. All sizes in both 150 and 300 yard spools. We also bought a couple thousand Mirrolures and plenty of assorted spoons, Gotcha's, hooks, leader material ETC. For you freshwater people we will have plenty of Culprit, Zoom, Bandits, and others. Too much to list.


----------



## Justin618

Any 130lb class rods going on sale?


----------



## KingCrab

Any tag & release cobia tags & divisions this year?:no: Jk.


----------



## outcast

There should be a couple 130 class rods outside. Not any due to the lack of demand for them. I am still working on the final details for the Cobia tournament.


----------



## startzc

Will you guys or the reps have any of the new 2014 Spheros reels by that time? I know they are due out around the end of Feb or beginning of March.


----------



## outcast

*Outcast Sale*

It is possible that the new Spheros reels will be here but according to the rep it is not very likely.


----------



## startzc

Even if they are not for sale it would be nice to put hands on the new Spheros and Gosa


----------



## Donut slayer

Antho5tNY said:


> Young guys are welcome right?


Nope, only us old farts. :whistling:























Of course your welcome.


----------



## Flguy32514

Antho5tNY said:


> Young guys are welcome right?


Only if your old enough to max out a credit card lol


----------



## STRETCH440

I'm stuck in Afghanistan till the 10th, any way to take advantage of the sale long distance? Probably not but never hurts to ask:thumbsup:


----------



## jspooney

STRETCH440 said:


> I'm stuck in Afghanistan till the 10th, any way to take advantage of the sale long distance? Probably not but never hurts to ask:thumbsup:


let me know what you are looking for and I'll pick it up for you if you néed me to .


----------



## Emerald Ghost

Donut slayer said:


> Thanks Downtime2. :thumbup: I'll be there the first day. Had to buy 2 bows at the last fall sale. :whistling: What time is it opening? 4am? 5?


 --------------------------------------------------------------------------
You bought 2 bows Donut Slayer ?


----------



## pompano67

jspooney said:


> let me know what you are looking for and I'll pick it up for you if you néed me to .


 Hey Jeff,I'll send you my list..hahaha


----------



## Donut slayer

Emerald Ghost said:


> --------------------------------------------------------------------------
> You bought 2 bows Donut Slayer ?


Yep, one for me and I texted a pic of one to a buddy and had to buy it for him.


----------



## southern yakker

Damn I wish I had some more money to blow. I usually spend about $500 but can't spend that much this year. This is by far the best sale around! What food are y'all gonna be serving this year?


----------



## gtuck13

You guyz do a great job all year round love the sale:thumbup:.Thanks in advance for hurting my bank account! Seen were you said plenty of gulp and other plastics how bout the fish bites,slayer brand plastics and the savage shrimp.


----------



## Katartizo

Tcheeks38 said:


> anyone remember if they had any sweet deals last year on rods casting and spinning


I bought two penn reels and rods last sale, didn't know they were on sale until checkout. Needless to say I ended up getting more stuff, stopped at 500.00. Ended up two rod and reels, hand net for kayak, sever packs of voodoo shrimp, several other lures. It was a good day!


----------



## outcast

*Sale*

Savage shrimp yes. I will check on fish bites. Thursday will be burgers and dogs, Friday will be shrimp and crawfish, Saturday will be jumbalaya and red beans and rice, Sunday will be pulled pork and grilled chicken. I hope you all are ready. I will try to answer questions the best I can. I usually do not post prices but I can assure you it will be good. I have doubled the Dexter order( over 10k ) doubled the Power pro (over 20 K) and doubled the Seaguar fluorocarbon order (over 25k). I hope we can keep from running out of these items until at least the last afternoon. It is very hard to predict demand. I have to just look at past years and doubled the orders. You all have made this the biggest sale of its kind in the country. As I have said many times often imitated but never duplicated. I thank you for the opportunity to make it happen.


----------



## Katartizo

Looks like I am going to have to sell a rifle or pistol on GCGF!


----------



## Donut slayer

I cant wait.


----------



## outcast

I have finalized a great deal on Penn Battle and Fierce reels. I am trying to make a deal on the Conflicts as well.


----------



## STRETCH440

jspooney said:


> let me know what you are looking for and I'll pick it up for you if you néed me to .


Thanks for the generous offer, this forum rocks because of people like you!


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted

I will be looking to get one of those Penn Carnage jigging rods and maybe a Baja Special, just depends on how much I can spend. Rod for sure though.


----------



## outcast

*Outcast Sale*

We have been getting several truck loads of stuff each day. We just received a load of K 2 coolers and we have over 100 Yetis in stock. More Green Eggs coming next week. We just received about 80 pairs of the new Salt Life glasses and also about 400 pairs of Costas. The store is coming together nicely. If you have not been there lately I think you will be pleased. We also have the new JVC cameras that are similar to Go Pro but they have more features for less money. A truck load of new Balao(ballyhoo) arrived today as well. Come check it all out.


----------



## jokers10

Darn it, I have another month and a half over here in Afghanistan, and I need some Red and Trout rods/reels, and maybe a few for offshore for my kayak. Hopefully I can catch the next sale.


----------



## Leaky Waders

Get some of those Spro jigs if you can, I need to restock. 

I always end up buying two 5 gallon buckets full of stuff from the tent. One fresh and one salt...but last time I got a nice harris bipod too.


----------



## outcast

*Outcast Sale*

I have not seen any great deals on Spro jigs but I will keep looking. I did make a great deal on the Tsunami glass minow jigs. They are carded 12 to a card and we will be selling them for $9.95/card. They will be a hit.


----------



## WhyMe

Is your place even big enough for the sale? I know you guys put up tents. Hehe. Good luck with the sale. I'll be there myself. I need new line on my 30s for the new season coming up.
WhyMe
Mako My Dayo


----------



## southern yakker

WhyMe said:


> Is your place even big enough for the sale? I know you guys put up tents. Hehe. Good luck with the sale. I'll be there myself. I need new line on my 30s for the new season coming up.
> WhyMe
> Mako My Dayo


The place is plenty big enough. The parking lot isn't so you might have to walk a little bit but it isn't too bad.


----------



## outcast

*Outcast Sale*

Parking is an issue but we try to help out by opening at 4 am the first day to avoid some of the traffic around us.


----------



## a

Katartizo said:


> I bought two penn reels and rods last sale, didn't know they were on sale until checkout. Needless to say I ended up getting more stuff, stopped at 500.00. Ended up two rod and reels, hand net for kayak, sever packs of voodoo shrimp, several other lures. It was a good day!


Damn!… worse than an infidel ????


----------



## dbucksr

After reading all the posts about this sale, I may have to drive over from Panama City.


----------



## jmunoz

dbucksr said:


> After reading all the posts about this sale, I may have to drive over from Panama City.


You won't regret it just go within the first couple days because some stuff goes quick 


Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Downtime2

I plan on going. Food, friends and good prices....


----------



## Randall2point0

Wirelessly posted



Downtime2 said:


> I plan on going. Food, friends and good prices....


I thought you worked there...


----------



## Downtime2

Usually work the sale. Not a full time employee...


----------



## k-p

outcast said:


> We have been getting several truck loads of stuff each day. We just received a load of K 2 coolers and we have over 100 Yetis in stock. More Green Eggs coming next week. We just received about 80 pairs of the new Salt Life glasses and also about 400 pairs of Costas. The store is coming together nicely. If you have not been there lately I think you will be pleased. We also have the new JVC cameras that are similar to Go Pro but they have more features for less money. A truck load of new Balao(ballyhoo) arrived today as well. Come check it all out.


SWEET!! You will have Ballyhoo! I'm going to stock-up so I have no more pre-trip crises trying to find Ballyhoo around FWB because the two folks that carry them are out during the middle of season. This is a great sale and great time if you've never been.


----------



## outcast

*Outcast Sale*

We have PLENTY of balao. The only ones that we will run out of this year will be the selects. They are really about the same size as the mediums but more expensive. I would suggest to buy the mediums instead. We offer case pack quantities.


----------



## Mullet Killer

MrPhoShiz said:


> past 4 years ive been to almost every one of their sales. does not dissappoint when it comes to binge buying for the season. I still have gear i bought from spring and fall 2013 that i havent used yet. Last year they had a great sale on their Outcast custom inshore rods and their cobia rods also. As for combos they always have great deals.


Yes sir! I got one of those Outcast custom inshore rods and it works great.:thumbup: Wish i would have bought two.


----------



## outcast

*Outcast Sale*

We will have plenty of our Outcast customs an stock


----------



## NOsaints

any okuma makaira's? smaller size perfered


----------



## outcast

Sorry no Okuma.


----------



## NOsaints

Fin nor marquesa?


----------



## FSUNOLE

Does the sale go on 24 hours a day or do they close at night?


----------



## Downtime2

Usual hours...

Thur. 4am to 8pm
Fri.-Sun. 6am to 8pm


----------



## D.O.A FREAK

Will yall be selling any paul brown mirrorlures?


----------



## Magic Mike

How about just go and check it out... I'm sure you'll find something to buy, something to eat, and something to put on the wish list. It's quite the event


----------



## outcast

*Outcast Sale*

I do believe that there will be some Paul Brown lures outside. No on the Fin Nor


----------



## MCNABB51BOI

Can you post the prices of the battles ??


----------



## outcast

*Outcast Sale.*

No unfortunately I can't post the prices of Battles. Most factories do not like us to advertise prices below a certain level and the Battles are priced below that level. Someone asked earlier about Slayer inshore lures and I just secured a great price on an assortment of about 1200 pieces. Also I just secured a great deal on 957 assorted Bomber Badonk A Donks. Rumor has it that the Badonk A Donks will be selling for $3.95 each.


----------



## MCNABB51BOI

ok thanks


----------



## NOsaints

G loomis rods?


----------



## NOsaints

Will they be on sale


----------



## outcast

*Outcast Sale*

Sorry for the delay. We will have G Loomis rep samples here for the sale. They will all be inside the store just because of their value. They will be at rep sample prices.


----------



## bamacpa

Will there be any jigging (Bluewater Carnage), and trolling rods (live bait) rods on sale?


----------



## TheLongshanks88

What days is the sale?


----------



## MrPhoShiz

March 6, 7, 8, 9


----------



## outcast

*Outcast Sale*

Yes we will have some of the new Penn rods on sale inside the store. We have had a menu change. Burgers and dogs on Thursday, Shrimp and crawfish on Friday, BBQ butts and chicken on Saturday, and the red beans & rice and the jambalaya on Sunday. I post the menu because many people base their trip on what food is served on what day. Amazing I know but very true. Everyone loves a free meal.


----------



## Chris Gatorfan

How much would it roughly cost to get a 12/0 senator spooled with 80# Hi Seas mono at the sale???? (Chrome one piece spool)


----------



## MrFish

outcast said:


> Yes we will have some of the new Penn rods on sale inside the store. We have had a menu change. Burgers and dogs on Thursday, Shrimp and crawfish on Friday, BBQ butts and chicken on Saturday, and the red beans & rice and the jambalaya on Sunday. I post the menu because many people base their trip on what food is served on what day. Amazing I know but very true. Everyone loves a free meal.


Where did you find crawfish?? I just ordered 30 lbs. of shrimp, because crawfish were tiny and over $5/ lb.


----------



## 16BAMA

Will you have any electronics - combo fish GPS finders?


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2

GPS units?


----------



## jspooney

outcast said:


> Yes we will have some of the new Penn rods on sale inside the store. We have had a menu change. Burgers and dogs on Thursday, Shrimp and crawfish on Friday, BBQ butts and chicken on Saturday, and the red beans & rice and the jambalaya on Sunday. I post the menu because many people base their trip on what food is served on what day. Amazing I know but very true. Everyone loves a free meal.


Doesn't surprise me at all. Have you tasted the food you cook? It is ALWAYS fantastic. Great job. In case you wonder if it works, I spend money every time I come eat. It would be way cheaper to eat at a restaurant...lol.


----------



## outcast

No electronics I will get back with you on the exact line prices


----------



## MGuns

MrFish said:


> Where did you find crawfish?? I just ordered 30 lbs. of shrimp, because crawfish were tiny and over $5/ lb.


You can almost always get crawfish at Joe Pattis, may not be the best but they have them and I think they were $3.75 when I was in last week. I got some from Cub's about a month ago and they were $5/lb and not worth that.


----------



## outcast

*Outcast Sale*

I have not bought the crawfish yet. I usually get them from Cub's.


----------



## Flguy32514

Any chance on 4in gulps?


----------



## Katartizo

I went by Outcast this morning and made a shopping list! I found at least two rod and reel combos, Vudu shrimp, 9" Bubba blade, new gig fork, and about a bunch more necessary stuff.
It is so packed in there you can hardly get around. They have a ton of stuff to put up. I'm guessing this is going to cost me a few pieces of jewelry! 37 years married, I know exactly how this has to work. 
Plus they are having how many vendors set up outside?
I might have to get a bigger kayak or find something to tow behind it.

Anyhow, it looks like this is a sale you don't want to miss.

P.S. Even though the guys were busy putting stuff up and opening boxes, they still took the time to answer my questions and show me where the stuff I was looking for was located. 
I think prayers for their sanity is in order!


----------



## outcast

*Outcast Sale*

I really appreciate the kind words. The 4" Gulp will be scarce but their is a little bit. Yes we are definitely packed with stuff. This is going to be a long weekend. The final trucks will arrive tomorrow. I hope. The crew here is busting their a** and I appreciate it. I really hope everyone likes the new look of the store and the increased inventory. The long range weather looks good as well. It wouldn't be a spring sale without some rain. I have listened to your requests and I have tried to make them happen. This will be the largest inventory we have ever had by a long shot. The tents go up Monday and the mayhem will begin. It takes two and a half days to set it up and only about 4 hours to break it down. Lack of sleep makes you work really fast. Enough already I hope to see you next week. Until then good luck and tight lines.


----------



## TarponDan

I hope the snowstorm in the northeast doesn't prevent me from getting home in time for the first day of the sale. My family in Rhode Island says I'm a weather jinx, so if it snows during the sale, you know who to blame. Nothing like a New England winter to make me appreciate Pensacola!


----------



## Xpac

Will you have any rod blanks at the sale?


----------



## outcast

*Outast Sale*

No rod blanks.


----------



## GAjohn

Just my luck, I'll be getting in town the day after the sale ends.


----------



## Fielro

Ya don't want to miss the sale!!!


----------



## outcast

Just finished pricing over 200 Penn Battle and Fierce reels. We worked late tonight.


----------



## Downtime2

Good God, go to bed and get some sleep. That way, you'll have that worry free face come Thursday morn.


----------



## outcast

*Outcast Sale*

Back at it already trying to get all the pricing done today. Wade you know what is involved. No rest for the weary. I think I am getting too old for this but it is fun.


----------



## catch 22

Any deals on Shimano calcutta's or factory refurbs ?


----------



## Downtime2

I have yet to work one of these sales where we didn't have some Calcuttas marked way down...


----------



## Richard J.

Was going to Outcast with a friend for the sell. Duh. Wrong week. Its Hell getting old.


----------



## FishWalton

*crappie rods*

Saw mention there would be fresh water stuff. Will there be any crappie rods?


----------



## outcast

*Outcast Sale*

We will have a few Calcuttas in the rep samples under the tents as well as a few inside the store. The reps samples will be the best deal.


----------



## Rmalone850

I might have accidently looked over it, but what time will yall open for the sale?


----------



## boatman41

Does anyone know if they will have some deep drop rods with the aftco roller guids and swivel tip ?


----------



## jaster

I believe about 0500? And I have seen roller rods in the past??


----------



## Downtime2

Usual hours...

Thur. 4am to 8pm
Fri.-Sun. 6am to 8pm


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy.....

With as busy as it will be, will there be enough staff on hand to help out the clueless newbies like me? I have a bitchin' 7' Outcast Custom rod and am going to be picking up another, larger, rod reel combo for bridge fishing, but could probably benefit from a little guidance.


----------



## Downtime2

If you'll come after the initial onslaught Thursday morn it'll be a touch easier, but, yes, someone will help you find anything you want if it is in stock....


----------



## outcast

*Outcast Sale*

We will do our best to help you with all your questions. The first couple of hours on Thursday will be a mad house outside but after that it will slow down to just a very steady pace. The Outcast customs will be in such high quantities that I don't think there will be any danger of running out until possibly the last day. We have a couple hundred of each of them in stock. By Thursday morning we will have upwards of 7000 rods in stock. I am getting ready to start pricing the Shimano samples. That is always fun.


----------



## Sammy

Do you carry the foam rod holders? The square block of high density foam with holes drill out of it to hold rod in the garage? Or anything similar? Thanks


----------



## outcast

I do not have those rod holders.


----------



## Tcheeks38

im gonna get me a whole mess of outcast custom rods. what kind of stuff can be expected from the tents outside. new products from the major manufacturers or just samples of current products? i was kind of confused about their purpose at the sale.


----------



## outcast

*Outcast Sale*

The tents give us a way to display more tackle and accomodate more people if you haven't been there before I can only say that you have to experience it and you will understand the purpose of the tents. We will have more stuff this year than ever. You won't be disappointed.


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy.....

I've got a small crew put together for 4am on Thursday. I'm assuming it would be wise to get there at least an hour in advance?


----------



## Wugitus

*outcast*

Early Wenesday should guarantee you will be first in line!


----------



## Tcheeks38

aww man im comin from eglin afb how early do i have to leave lol. I gotta drive an hour and a half and wait in crazy lines? guess ill leave to head that way right after i get off work wednesday.


----------



## Flguy32514

Tcheeks38 said:


> aww man im comin from eglin afb how early do i have to leave lol. I gotta drive an hour and a half and wait in crazy lines? guess ill leave to head that way right after i get off work wednesday.


Last year I got there shortly after opening, while it was crazy packed unless you were waiting a limited quanity item like the sample reels, there was no line just packed rows to wade through


----------



## Tcheeks38

Flguy32514 said:


> Last year I got there shortly after opening, while it was crazy packed unless you were waiting a limited quanity item like the sample reels, there was no line just packed rows to wade through



are the deals on the sample reels/rods crazy low or something? if so how low do they go? (Please excuse the rhyme lol)


----------



## Downtime2

Flguy32514 said:


> Last year I got there shortly after opening, while it was crazy packed unless you were waiting a limited quanity item like the sample reels, there was no line just packed rows to wade through


Wonder why so many people go??? Hmmmmm.... Must be worth it...year after year...


----------



## Downtime2

Tcheeks38 said:


> are the deals on the sample reels/rods crazy low or something? if so how low do they go? (Please excuse the rhyme lol)


In all sincerity, I doubt you can touch the tent prices on reels....


----------



## Tcheeks38

im kinda glad im not in need of any reels although i wouldnt mind getting my hands on a Stradic 3000 or a spinfisher 3500 but i doubt they would be priced low enough to make me buy something i don't already need. This would be a great opportunity to show my wife that just because something is on sale doesn't mean you have to buy it if you know it's something you don't need


also i thought it was supposed to rain pretty bad on thursday. i wonder if people will stand outside in the rain.


----------



## Downtime2

Seen it rain before on opening morn. Still a big crowd...


----------



## Gator McKlusky

Tcheeks38 said:


> im kinda glad im not in need of any reels although i wouldnt mind getting my hands on a Stradic 3000 or a spinfisher 3500 but i doubt they would be priced low enough to make me buy something i don't already need. This would be a great opportunity to show my wife that just because something is on sale doesn't mean you have to buy it if you know it's something you don't need
> 
> 
> also i thought it was supposed to rain pretty bad on thursday. i wonder if people will stand outside in the rain.


Rain will not keep people away. By all means bring your wife. When I am there seems like the wives find plenty of items they like and buy. Plenty of items to choose from. Something for everyone!


----------



## Tcheeks38

i would bring her but it seems like opening day would be a bit too hectic to bring my 2 year old to.


----------



## jmunoz

I'll throw in my input as you can tell there is a lot of people interested in the sale just look how many views are on this thread and these guys do this twice a year so they must be doing something right to have that much interest and I bet a lot of the people that go to the sale ain't even on this forum. And they always have good deals on stuff inside that they have year round and then the tents well I think it's safe to say that you would have a hard time finding a better price on anything under the tents 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## outcast

*Outcast Sale*

The rain might hurt a little but we did get better tents this year. They are like the ones we used for the fall sale. They are normally used for weddings. People might sit in their cars for a while and wait until right at 4am to get out. We will have doughnuts and OJ at opening. I can't promise that you won't cherry pick and find one or two items that some other place is overstocked in and they have them slightly less than us but I can promise that NO ONE has everything that we have at anywhere close to our prices. That is a promise. As I have said before this sale is often imitated but Never duplicated and the reason is price, availability, and you our loyal customers. Free food helps also I guess. I just hope you all find what you want and are satisfied by the deals you received. Please remember that everything but bait is on sale inside as well.


----------



## Katartizo

Tcheeks38 said:


> This would be a great opportunity to show my wife that just because something is on sale doesn't mean you have to buy it if you know it's something you don't need.


This is one of the smartest things I have heard said on this forum! It could only mean one thing....you have a much bigger or costlier item you want..er I mean need. Two days after the sale, you say Honey, I could have spent the money on those ____________s, at the sale, aren't you glad I held off then. WARNING: Don't ever think they don't know what we are up to! 
This sounds like something that a man who has been married for a long time would say. I guess it is possible that you are just plain smart. If you have only been married a few months or even up to 3 years, and you have figured this strategy out already, you may want to offer classes to newly wed guys! During the 37 years I have been married, I have figured out how some things work.


----------



## Tcheeks38

ha ive only been married for 3 and a half years but ive seen her go in somewhere just to look at stuff and come out with $400+ worth of crap she didnt need. If it weren't for stuff like that i'd have my kayak by now or hell maybe even a small bay boat


----------



## outcast

*Outcast Sale*

Speaking of Kayaks we will have a couple of the smaller Malibu kayaks at very, very, very low prices. I forget which model they are. They have never been used. We will also have two Jackson kayaks that are reps samples and both of them have been used three or four times as demos. One is the 14' Big Tuna with a rudder attachment, the retail is $1699 and the sale price is $1050. We also have a 14' Jackson Cuda with the rudder attachment, retail is $1299 and the sale price is $900.


----------



## bamacpa

Downtime2 said:


> In all sincerity, I doubt you can touch the tent prices on reels....



Two questions: Are you referring to the reels other than the rep samples (I know you can't touch those)? If so, will there be enough of those to get through at least the first day?


----------



## Downtime2

Rep samples. Depends on what reel you are looking for. Usually they last the first day. Especially the higher end ones...


----------



## outcast

*Outcast Sale*

Please remember that all of the reels will be available inside and they are on sale as well. We will have plenty I hope but if they run out we can rain check the ones from inside.


----------



## speckledcroaker

Wirelessly posted

is there going to be any maxel reels for sale?


----------



## J0nesi

outcast said:


> I have finalized a great deal on Penn Battle and Fierce reels. I am trying to make a deal on the Conflicts as well.


 
re-reading old posts. did you get a good deal on the conflicts been lookin into getting one.


----------



## outcast

*Outcast Sale*

We will have Maxel reels on sale. The Conflicts will be inside only at sale prices.


----------



## noodlez94

Just got done stopping in there today to see how it looks and what I might want. All I have to say the inside looks packed like a episode of hoarders lol in a good way though can't wait to see it on Thursday and fri


----------



## jspooney

Tcheeks38 said:


> i would bring her but it seems like opening day would be a bit too hectic to bring my 2 year old to.


Bring your wife during lunch time on Friday or Saturday...then wander around the tent and remind her how much lunch would have cost if you ate at a nice restaurant. This method works very, very well for me.


----------



## aroundthehorn

jspooney said:


> Bring your wife during lunch time on Friday or Saturday...then wander around the tent and remind her how much lunch would have cost if you ate at a nice restaurant. This method works very, very well for me.


Then you have to explain the bill for tackle, etc. ....


----------



## jspooney

She was so mesmerized by the food and the whole production that she didn't even notice. Of course, it helps when she sees some other wife that she knows. They talk about their husband's fishing and hunting addiction issues...


----------



## Emerald Ghost

Yeah Jeff,
You did play that last year like a 40 year old Pro !


----------



## Mac1528

*How about a nice Jewish wine..."I want to go to Outcast"*

Ok Outcast, here's my (and many others) dilema. Here we sit reading all the posts and threads about the B I G tentsale, 18+ pages alone on this one, and we're slobbering hearing about the great deals but we're out of towners and can't get there. So let's make a deal. You guys don't have to feed us lunch, cha ching savings! You don't have to rent big ol tents and haul everything out there, come in early, stay late...cha ching savings again. Have more employees than the gov't allows just to satisfy the crowds of people...cha ching cha ching! Take the reps out and wine and dine them, cha ching ching ching...Are you starting to get the picture?? or do I need to go on & on....Sounds like I hear an idea forming as you're reading this. Ah yes...why don't we get a camera, or rent one, ha ha, snap a few pics of some fishing gear, cut the price to rock bottom, load it up to this forum or a website on the internet, thank you Al Gore!!, and ship it for free to these poor undersatisified whimpering out(cast)towners, and make a whole lot more money!!!! CHA-CHING. Cooter, I think you got something there. AH, I love it when you guys get a great idea. So when you gonna start? Oh it doesn't have to be this week, next week is ok, just don't take too long. Throw us a bone and LET US BUY SOMETHING TOO!! What do'ya think folks, all of us that can't be there....we want some action also. Ok I'm done now....it's your turn!


----------



## jspooney

Emerald Ghost said:


> Yeah Jeff, You did play that last year like a 40 year old Pro !


yessir. I felt great Machismo because you were at the table. Sort of like my wingman...I'm counting on you being there for me on Friday.


----------



## need2fish

Any Avet reels?


----------



## Tcheeks38

i have a fat guy question for ya. Will there be burgers and dogs at 4am lol?


----------



## jspooney

Tcheeks38 said:


> i have a fat guy question for ya. Will there be burgers and dogs at 4am lol?


better...Krispy Kreme


----------



## Katartizo

Mac1528 said:


> Ok Outcast, here's my (and many others) dilema. Here we sit reading all the posts and threads about the B I G tentsale, 18+ pages alone on this one, and we're slobbering hearing about the great deals but we're out of towners and can't get there. So let's make a deal. You guys don't have to feed us lunch, cha ching savings! You don't have to rent big ol tents and haul everything out there, come in early, stay late...cha ching savings again. Have more employees than the gov't allows just to satisfy the crowds of people...cha ching cha ching! Take the reps out and wine and dine them, cha ching ching ching...Are you starting to get the picture?? or do I need to go on & on....Sounds like I hear an idea forming as you're reading this. Ah yes...why don't we get a camera, or rent one, ha ha, snap a few pics of some fishing gear, cut the price to rock bottom, load it up to this forum or a website on the internet, thank you Al Gore!!, and ship it for free to these poor undersatisified whimpering out(cast)towners, and make a whole lot more money!!!! CHA-CHING. Cooter, I think you got something there. AH, I love it when you guys get a great idea. So when you gonna start? Oh it doesn't have to be this week, next week is ok, just don't take too long. Throw us a bone and LET US BUY SOMETHING TOO!! What do'ya think folks, all of us that can't be there....we want some action also. Ok I'm done now....it's your turn!



I don't know what the store can do for you outoftowners, but what if someone had a video camera or someway of live broadcast, and they went around ...wait I know, a lot of these guys have go pro cameras, can you go live with them? Anyway shopping by proxy. You see something, local takes it to the counter, you call in your card number, and voila you are part of the sale!


----------



## Mac1528

Any takers?? I love it, you guys got your thinking caps on! Hey I got one also. How about someone get me a Shimano Teramar TMD-80H. Take it to the counter and the rest what you said!!

I meant TMS. My bad typo

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Katartizo

aroundthehorn said:


> Then you have to explain the bill for tackle, etc. ....


I have passed up several purchases I would have made since I first heard of this sale. I have been frugal. I also put a necklace my wife liked on layaway! I plan to pick it up on my way home from the sale!


----------



## Bikini Bottom

All this talk about bringing the wife, her letting you go, you not being able to tell the wife exactly how much money you spent... I am the wife and spend more than my husband on everything all over the store and in the tents, he normally is telling me to put some stuff back. You need to create an environment where she enjoys boating and fishing as much as you do. I have also committed to my son I will awake before the dead on Thursday and bring him as it has become our tradition. I have no idea what we even need but know we always find enough to fill some buckets. Then we will make daily visits until Sunday because we don't have a life really... Judson please have Michelob Ultra in the hidden cooler somewhere for me please. Shop Local.


----------



## jspooney

Bikini Bottom said:


> All this talk about bringing the wife, her letting you go, you not being able to tell the wife exactly how much money you spent... I am the wife and spend more than my husband on everything all over the store and in the tents, he normally is telling me to put some stuff back. You need to create an environment where she enjoys boating and fishing as much as you do. I have also committed to my son I will awake before the dead on Thursday and bring him as it has become our tradition. I have no idea what we even need but know we always find enough to fill some buckets. Then we will make daily visits until Sunday because we don't have a life really... Judson please have Michelob Ultra in the hidden cooler somewhere for me please. Shop Local.


There is nothing on God's green earth that would create an environment where my wife would enjoy hunting and fishing as much as I do. We are both OK with that. This is all in good fun.


----------



## jspooney

As for the camera idea...I am willing to shop for anyone who wants me to by FaceTime. PM me with your number and I will FaceTime you and take whatever you want to the counter for you to pay by CC. As long as you pay the shipping. Would be glad to help.


----------



## Hopin4aboat

Bikini Bottom said:


> All this talk about bringing the wife, her letting you go, you not being able to tell the wife exactly how much money you spent... I am the wife and spend more than my husband on everything all over the store and in the tents, he normally is telling me to put some stuff back. You need to create an environment where she enjoys boating and fishing as much as you do. I have also committed to my son I will awake before the dead on Thursday and bring him as it has become our tradition. I have no idea what we even need but know we always find enough to fill some buckets. Then we will make daily visits until Sunday because we don't have a life really... Judson please have Michelob Ultra in the hidden cooler somewhere for me please. Shop Local.


My wife is the same way I usually make her put a whole bucket back. It is nice but it gets expensive buying doubles of everything and getting lectured because there's no more room on the boat or in the duck blind gets old by the end of the season. She still has a hard time understanding why she can't fit in the tree stand with me (hint: it's a climber). I would much rather buy useful stuff than a bunch of $500 purses.


----------



## Katartizo

I just posted my Taurus on the GCGF. I am fully committed to this sale! Hopefully it will go tomorrow and I will be in line early Thursday. And the weather looks like it could be nasty at 4 in the am.


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy.....

I'm hoping to find a good deal on a pier net as well


----------



## TeaSea

Can you please post the Saturday and Sunday hours for those of us who cannot make it Thursday or Friday? thanks


----------



## Downtime2

6am-8pm


----------



## Hopin4aboat

Downtime2 said:


> Usual hours...
> 
> Thur. 4am to 8pm
> Fri.-Sun. 6am to 8pm


Bump


----------



## TeaSea

Thanks. I guess I can find everything I need in 14 hours:whistling:


----------



## aroundthehorn

And...I picked the wrong damned weekend to leave town. FML


----------



## keep hope

Will there be any trindad ta 16 and terez rods on sale?


----------



## Downtime2

Reels??


----------



## Hopin4aboat

Can yah post more pics from around the tents?


----------



## Wugitus

*sale*

any lines starting to form outside???


----------



## WhyMe

I was told to take my reels to your sale to get new line on them. My problem is the I still have the old line on some of my 30's. it's a pain to take off my hand. Do I need to take the old line off? Can the employees of your store help me out on this problem? Thanks Mark
WhyMe
Mako My Dayo


----------



## noodlez94

WhyMe said:


> I was told to take my reels to your sale to get new line on them. My problem is the I still have the old line on some of my 30's. it's a pain to take off my hand. Do I need to take the old line off? Can the employees of your store help me out on this problem? Thanks Mark
> WhyMe
> 
> if you need to I use a drill with a bed frame screw like where I can put a empty small spool on it with a wash lock to take off line on my reels if you need a idea


----------



## WhyMe

Ok...that's sounds like a good idea. I use electric drill on this application. I think battery operated drill I will run out of juice. 3 30's is a lot of line to take off, and I go to bed soon. I don't think I have enough time to do this. Tomorrow after work I try this and then take them down. Thanks Mark
WhyMe
Mako My Dayo


----------



## lastcast

Small bolt and nut, 2 liter soda bottle with a battery op drill. Ez pz.


----------



## Downtime2

Few more


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up

I don't know if someone has asked this yet, but do you sell reel oil and grease?


----------



## Downtime2

And


----------



## Downtime2

And again


----------



## jmunoz

Downtime2 said:


> Few more


Nice!

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Downtime2

One more


----------



## Downtime2

Again


----------



## Coastal Cowboy

Can't get there until Saturday, because I'm out of town, but I'll he there. Save something for me, even if it's only a sinker.


----------



## Downtime2

Last one

Can someone fix the pics. Dang phone.


----------



## Benw86

Planning on coming down tomorrow. Is it still going to be going on, on account of the weather? I've got a long drive ahead of me! Just want to make sure.


----------



## Cobiacatcher

Don't think the weathers ever stopped the outcast sale!


----------



## foxtrotuniform

Have you got any Z-Man baits stockpiled amongst those crates? If you can price em about half off, I'll take a couple cases!!


----------



## jcasey

Are the rep samples reels already going to be marked with the prices or is that the suggested price and a discount will be marked down from that ? Just curious so I will know when I get there.


----------



## cody&ryand

From my experience the price listed is the price no haggling


----------



## jcasey

*pic*

Here you go..


----------



## Jackin' 'Em Up

cody&ryand said:


> From my experience the price listed is the price no haggling


Darn... I was hoping to haggle them down for cheaper prices...


----------



## outcast

*Outcast Sale*

Sorry for the delay. I have been working my a** off. The prices are all marked. We have reel lube. The rain will not stop this show. It might slow down the traffic on Thursday AM but that just means there will be more left for later in the sale. I promise that this is ABSOLUTELY the very best selection we have ever had. I set all the boxes myself. They are sorted very well. I think you will be impressed. I will comfortably say that we have close to twice the amount of most items. We will have Trinidad 16's and Terez rods. Really look at the Talica's as well. They are sweet. I have to go finish up. See you in the morning. Sorry about the forecast but that is beyond my pay grade. This sale will go on as planned.


----------



## Wugitus

*sale*

just drove by, I think the line is beginning to form....


----------



## BigRed38

I'll be there first thing in the AM to hopefully pick up a Penn Battle or 2 depending on price!


----------



## Katartizo

Wugitus said:


> just drove by, I think the line is beginning to form....


Are you serious?


----------



## k-p

They're going to have to move this into the civic center next year if it gets any bigger!


----------



## Donnie24

You guys by any chance have slayer inc soft plastics?


----------



## Katartizo

Someone asked about the rain?

I call this:

Ode to the Outcast

A little rain 
Will cause no pain
I'll be there
Cause I don't scare
You stay home
I'll shop alone
The deals I'll find
Will be all mine
It is the sale of the year
And yes I will be there!

I've never been accused of being too sweet, a little rain ain't gonna hurt! I hope...


----------



## Tcheeks38

is there seriously a line starting to form? i havent even left the house yet i was planning on taking a nap first


----------



## outcast

*Outcast Sale*

Yes I have lots of Slayer.


----------



## BananaTom




----------



## BananaTom




----------



## BigRed38

Hows it looking fellas... T-Minus 1 hour and 13 mins!


----------



## MCNABB51BOI

I need a small Penn I hope there's some left


----------



## Flguy32514

Its a madhouse already guys lol. I just left & will be back later, parking across the street already


----------



## recess

Once again an awesome sale and well organized , the outcast crew has done an awesome job getting ready and was on point this morning . Went away with everything I needed and maybe a few things I just wanted . Thanks and good luck with everything..
TIM


----------



## buckfever

recess said:


> Once again an awesome sale and well organized , the outcast crew has done an awesome job getting ready and was on point this morning . Went away with everything I needed and maybe a few things I just wanted . Thanks and good luck with everything..
> TIM


Could not agree more

Sent from my LG-LS995 using Tapatalk


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy.....

it was awesome. filled a few holes in my tackle kit. the used/reconditioned reels were a steal! Also got a sweet shimano rod. :thumbup:


----------



## noodlez94

Is it still pack since they open this morning or is it safe to take the family now lol


----------



## Mac1528

Here said:


> What models?


----------



## Jason

Picking up Logan from school around 1 and will be coming out unless it clears up enough fer him to have his ballgame later....


----------



## southern yakker

It was pretty busy when I got there at 4:30 but its fine to take the family now. I picked up one of the broken reels for cheap and after I get it fixed it is gonna be a damn good real. I'll be back this afternoon and probably every day of the sale just to make sure I didn't miss anything...


----------



## fshman21p

Again great job by Tommy and his elves. Donuts OJ excellent, rained most of the night but that didn't stop the crowd the tent was overflowing at 0400. Didn't waste any time hit the reel section, then rods, forgot to snag some fluorocarbon but he has a very LARGE supply. Yes thousands of rods and reels at the best prices since I moved here in 09. Everyone leaving with a couple rods or reels and at least 1 large paper bag of items. Thanks again for the bundle of rods.
I'll be back for round two/three as long as the better half doesn't look in the garage. Chuck:thumbup:


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy.....

Voltaeus VTS-s66m


----------



## jmunoz

I just got home. Bad news is I had to sell my favorite pistol to be able to get anything. Good news is it was worth it lol I got a lot of stuff I needed ....yall did an awesome job once again fellas..

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## startzc

Do they have any of the PP Slick 8 marine Blue 300yd spools? How much? Looking for 40lb test.


----------



## jmunoz

startzc said:


> Do they have any of the PP Slick 8 marine Blue 300yd spools? How much? Looking for 40lb test.


idk I'd imagine they got all kinds of pp under the tents including the big spools over 1000yds I think. 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## TeaSea

Thunder and lightning woke me up about the time they opened. Hope everyone was ok there.
p.s. hope they have some penn reels left Saturday (fingers crossed)


----------



## jmunoz

Oops wrong thread


----------



## MCNABB51BOI

anybody know the price on the battles


----------



## RSD

I bought 8000 85
4000 was 70 and 7000 was 80


----------



## Jason

Katartizo said:


> I don't know what the store can do for you outoftowners, but what if someone had a video camera or someway of live broadcast, and they went around ...wait I know, a lot of these guys have go pro cameras, can you go live with them? Anyway shopping by proxy. You see something, local takes it to the counter, you call in your card number, and voila you are part of the sale!


I thought about taking my GOPRO and doing a video...but due to it taking days to upload a video, I'd like fer it to be a stress-less event!!!! hahahaha

I know the Malibu yaks they'll have on sale will be a deal!!! I bought our 2 there last year!!! Even got to rub Wade's bald head!!!


----------



## noodlez94

Did anyone see if the penn conflicts were on sale?


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy.....

just saying, I put together a Daiwa reel and shimano rod for about 60 bones. Pretty amazing deal if you ask me.


----------



## jmunoz

noodlez94 said:


> Did anyone see if the penn conflicts were on sale?


Everything is on sale 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## noodlez94

jmunoz said:


> Everything is on sale
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


I should clarified it better that was my fault lol did anyone pick one up and for how much


----------



## Flounder Hounder

price on stradics?


----------



## Native Son

noodlez94 said:


> Did anyone see if the penn conflicts were on sale?


The conflicts were with the reels inside. All are 15% off.


----------



## Native Son

startzc said:


> Do they have any of the PP Slick 8 marine Blue 300yd spools? How much? Looking for 40lb test.


The majority of the PP slick was the brown color. A few boxes of blue and yellow, but not many. That was at 5 am, may not be any now.


----------



## jmunoz

Native Son said:


> The majority of the PP slick was the brown color. A few boxes of blue and yellow, but not many. That was at 5 am, may not be any now.


They had lots of blue inside though if you got something you need spooled 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## MCNABB51BOI

I couldn't find any blue pp . I didn't see any conflicts but plenty of battles and fierce ... The outcast custom trout rods are damn nice it cost that much for the materials to build 1 I also found a fly rod combo for 13 dollars perfect to learn with ... Skip jacks in the surf of a fly in the summer this should be fun


----------



## outcast

*Outcast Sale*

The Penn Conflicts are on sale inside the store.


----------



## WhyMe

I had a great time at the sale and I saved a few $ as well. I will be back with my son to pick my reels with new line. You guys be safe. Thanks Mark
WhyMe 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## noodlez94

Just got home was a great first experince and will go fri as well to pick up any thing I forgot the family was getting hungry so I was in and out quick


----------



## Hopin4aboat

Did anybody find the outcast custom inshore rods under the tent? I was wondering if they are the same price as last sale or what the new price is if anyone is positive.


----------



## Tcheeks38

i got there at 415am and i saw about 6 outcast custom rods for sale but they were marked at regular price 129.99 i was hoping they would have been on sale i was gonna get 1 or 2 they look and feel amazing i did pick one up and handle it for a bit. ended up getting a shimano compre inshore spinner for 71 bucks


----------



## outcast

*Outcast Sale*

I will be honest. I screwed up on the Inshore rods. I have plenty of our guide series with the Fuji K guides but the other Inshore rods ran out. I confused my orders. It is my fault I screwed up. I will order them again but it will be about 4 months before we get them. I am sorry. I am trying to get more of the Mirrolure 17MR brought over for Saturday. Over 1500 of them in stock this morning now less than 50. After 27 years you would think that I would have it figured out. This is a work in progress.


----------



## Hopin4aboat

It's all good, what are the inshore custom guide series selling for and are the under th tent or inside?


----------



## FishWalton

I was there today for a first time. Sure was a lot of stuff under the tents. I was not shopping for anything big but picked up a few Mirror Lures @ $3.95 ea.....over $9.00 at Bass Pro and over $6.00 at Wal-Mart. Ba-Donk-a-Donk was $3.95 so got a few. Got a few other odds and ends, but didn't go broke in the process. I did get a decent spinning reel for a crappie rod for $5.50. They had some really good prices on braid but I have more than I will need in the next 5 years. I just by-passed the rods and more expensive reels but folks were walking out with several rods and a 6 gallon buck full of stuff. Got there about 8:00 and it was not all that crowded. The rain probably slowed things down, but by the time we left their were more coming in. Topped off the sojourn with lunch at Joe Patti's Restaurant. A good day for me and my buddy.

Outside along the fence there looked to be hundreds of rods.


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy.....

outcast said:


> I will be honest. I screwed up on the Inshore rods. I have plenty of our guide series with the Fuji K guides but the other Inshore rods ran out. I confused my orders. It is my fault I screwed up. I will order them again but it will be about 4 months before we get them. I am sorry. I am trying to get more of the Mirrolure 17MR brought over for Saturday. Over 1500 of them in stock this morning now less than 50. After 27 years you would think that I would have it figured out. This is a work in progress.


don't beat yourself up about it. This store has earned my loyalty and probably that of my Dad and Brothers as well due to your superb customer service and awesome and often sale status. None of us are adept at catching fish but we're really great at spending money attempting to. see ya again real soon! :thumbsup:


----------



## Here Fishy Fishy.....

Hey, Outcast, how about Bridge/Pier nets? didn't see any in the tents today. are they inside? if so, how much?


----------



## outcast

*Outcast Sale*

The Outcast Custom Guide series rods are $59 under the tent. Regular 109 .00 to 119.00. We do have bridge and pier nets inside the store, they are on sale ranging from about $20 to about $35. These are close but not exact.


----------



## jmacvip

If anyone see's inflatable life jackets for sale inside or outside please let me know. Needing new ones for the boat along with the rest of the good stuff I ususally pickup at the sale.


----------



## wackydaddy

So I was wondering, any chance you can make your store come up as like Dillards or Target or Jarrod's on my bank statement when I swipe my credit card? That'd certainly help a brother out!

Not a searious question


----------



## bamacpa

outcast said:


> The Outcast Custom Guide series rods are $59 under the tent. Regular 109 .00 to 119.00. We do have bridge and pier nets inside the store, they are on sale ranging from about $20 to about $35. These are close but not exact.


 
Can you or anyone tell me what line rating the outcast custom guide series jigging rods come in? I'm trying to find some jigging rods in the 30-80lb or 50-100lb line rating.


----------



## dallis

What are the hours on Saturday?


----------



## outcast

*Outcast Sale*

6am to 8 pm Saturday and 6 am to about 6 pm under the tent on Sunday the store will be open until 8 though. We start breaking down the tent a little earlier depending on the number of customers there


----------



## Tcheeks38

so are there any outcast custom rods left on sale for 60$? the cork split grip medium or medium heavy ones? Just might come back out there


----------



## jmunoz

Tcheeks38 said:


> so are there any outcast custom rods left on sale for 60$? the cork split grip medium or medium heavy ones? Just might come back out there


I was just there like an hour ago and seen a few of em 

Sent from my SPH-L900 using Tapatalk


----------



## Richard J.

Yes, we just got back from there and they still have enough left. Was going to buy two but wallet was empty after paying for a bucket full of everything else


----------



## Realtor

second time down this afternoon, 3 more rods and some power pro.... that it for me


----------



## Tcheeks38

if someone is up there or is about to go up there if you wouldn't mind grabbing an extra outcast custom medium 7'6" or 7' if they are still at 60$ i would gladly meet up with you wherever you are on another day and pay you 70$ or 75$ for your trouble and the favor i just cant get out there today (im all the way on eglin afb) and my wife has to work a double shift tommorow so no car for me. I was there thursday bright and early but they weren't on sale for 60$ then from what i could tell


----------



## Tcheeks38

Tcheeks38 said:


> if someone is up there or is about to go up there if you wouldn't mind grabbing an extra outcast custom medium 7'6" or 7' if they are still at 60$ i would gladly meet up with you wherever you are on another day and pay you 70$ or 75$ for your trouble and the favor i just cant get out there today (im all the way on eglin afb) and my wife has to work a double shift tommorow so no car for me. I was there thursday bright and early but they weren't on sale for 60$ then from what i could tell



disregard this somebody is already helping me out with this request so please nobody buy an extra rod


----------



## Flguy32514

Hey outcast, you guys see this yet?


----------



## HappyHourHero

Maybe I can use my new gear to catch something swimming in her tears.


----------



## KingCrab

:whistling::thumbup:


----------



## BananaTom

Flguy32514 said:


> Hey outcast, you guys see this yet?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 243473


If they were selling Bras at 70% off, it would be a different story coming from her.


----------



## southern yakker

They have some sweet huge rod racks for sale now. I picked up one and can't wait to fill her up! I could tell tommy was a little frustrated with people just getting food and leaving but I didn't buy anything then and he still offered us jambalaya for free. Great guys working out there for sure!!!


----------



## goheel

I picked me up one of those big rod racks too. It is a sweet deal.


----------

